# Eclipse Installationspfad statt Projektpfad java.io.fileNotFound Exception



## Cutkiller2k5 (17. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein dynamisches Webprojekt erstellt, und lese in einem Servlet eine XML Datei ein. Dabei bekomme ich eine FileNotFound Exception. Diese Exception ist auch korrekt, die Datei ist wirklich nicht vorhanden, da der relative Pfad auf das Eclipse Installationsverzeichnis zeigt, und nicht auf den Workspace. Ich gehe einfach auf run und habe den Tomcat eingebunden. Wie kann es sein dass er dennoch aus dem Installationspfad referenziert?

Kennt jmd das Problem? Muss ich noch irgendwelche Variablen setzen?

Danke!


----------



## Wildcard (19. Aug 2009)

In der Run Configuration lässt sich auch das execution directory festlegen (auf das sich relative Pfade beziehen).


----------

